# 1.6 timing chain noise



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

I looked through some GM bulletins and can't quite pin point the noise you're concerned about, but what I did find was noise at cold start/start-ups lasting a few seconds. But if its a rattle you're hearing, my guess would be it's related to valve lash adjusters, timing chain, or oil pump chain. Unfortunately for you/fortunately for me, can't say I've heard any abnormal noises on my 1.6TD yet, knocking on 100k miles


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

My limited knowledge on this subject:

This engine from Opel in the EU had problems with timing chain rattle. It was something to do with oil draining down into the sump and upon cold start after having been parked a while there was some rattle. The solution to fix it upon customer request was to replace a gasket that kept some oil pooled in the top of the engine to lubricate the chain.

I do not know if the US engines were built with the old Opel gasket that allowed this problem, or if they have a gasket that prevents this problem.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

aaronmk4 said:


> I looked through some GM bulletins and can't quite pin point the noise you're concerned about, but what I did find was noise at cold start/start-ups lasting a few seconds. But if its a rattle you're hearing, my guess would be it's related to valve lash adjusters, timing chain, or oil pump chain. Unfortunately for you/fortunately for me, can't say I've heard any abnormal noises on my 1.6TD yet, knocking on 100k miles


Can you send me what you have on the startup noise it's a start. Thanks


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> My limited knowledge on this subject:
> 
> This engine from Opel in the EU had problems with timing chain rattle. It was something to do with oil draining down into the sump and upon cold start after having been parked a while there was some rattle. The solution to fix it upon customer request was to replace a gasket that kept some oil pooled in the top of the engine to lubricate the chain.
> 
> I do not know if the US engines were built with the old Opel gasket that allowed this problem, or if they have a gasket that prevents this problem.


From what I know. From the factory there is no gasket.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

mr overkill said:


> From what I know. From the factory there is no gasket.


There are edits to the Wikipedia page on this engine from the last time I read it, as follows:

*The engine is prone to early timing chain wear and failure, early symptoms include a rattling sound during start up and during operation eventually leading to total engine failiure. This issue has never been addressed by the manufacturer and appears to affect all production years. The timing chain is located at the rear of the engine and as such replacement is significantly harder and expensive than a typical (front) timing chain.

This issue is easily averted by using 0w20 oil as now recommended by Vauxhall/Opel and the chain replacement tends to be carried out along side clutch replacement as the gearbox will already be removed from that side of the engine.

The rattle has been known to start as early as 50 000 miles, but this is similar to the issue with the 1.3 LSF engine used in previous Astras. If the oil and filter is changed regularly, the replacement window becomes significantly larger – as much as 100 000 miles. Some customers reported that the rattle sound appear briefly during startup and at the range between 1 500 and 2 500 rpm.

Vauxhall recommends 20 000 miles or 12 month oil services, it is suggested halving that to 10 000 or 6 months. The typical repair times of the timing chain are 4 to 6 hours within a workshop with a two post vehicle lift.*

I cannot recommend anything longer than about a 5,000 mile oil change interval. The amount of soot captured by Diesel engine oil is so much that the soot starts turning into a gritty abrasive, and this is now a problem in GDI vehicles as well with all the particulate matter generated by combustion in those engines. The gritty sooty oil then causes wear in the timing chain as it gets inside the pins of the chain where it is supposed to lubricate, but instead starts causing wear. The best defense to timing chain wear is to change the oil regularly.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

mr overkill said:


> Can you send me what you have on the startup noise it's a start. Thanks


Document #3318421


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

aaronmk4 said:


> View attachment 300259


Answer to all conditions: TURN UP RADIO VOLUME


----------

